# E non tradire mia figlia: io sono un avvocato!



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Caro genero,
mi sai indicare il momento in cui da genero devoto sei diventato degenero? Forse quando hai giurato sulla tua bambina che non avevi tradito mia figlia, o quando, molto tempo prima, in segreto, l'avevi già tradita? O giorno per giorno, progressivamente, quando hai cominciato a snocciolare bugie, a trascurare la famiglia, a lamentarti di ogni cosa, a fingere una crisi esistenziale? O ancora prima, quando hai deciso di sposarti senza conoscerne le responsabilità?
La verità soprattutto, per piacere. Lo so che ti sto sui nervi perché sono diventata un occhio giudicante, come ami dire per difenderti e attaccarmi insieme. Ma ti pare che io, la mamma di tua moglie, la nonna della mia adorata nipotina, la persona che vi ha curato la bimba ogni giorno finché tu non hai guadagnato abbastanza da permetterti finalmente una tata, non abbia il diritto di ragionare, criticare e mettere in ordine ciò che è successo?

 Il mondo devastato cui hai dato vita coi tuoi comportamenti, merita sicuramente un'indagine di conoscenza e un giudizio risolutivo, se non altro per essere archiviato, e tu con lui, per farlo sparire dalla vita della tua famiglia, che considero meritevole di ben altre cifre espressive. La loro vita però, non la tua che sembra trovarsi a suo agio nella palude piagnucolosa e frivola in cui l'hai collocata.

 Il giusto obiettivo, dunque, è stato sempre, e lo confermo ora - ma pure tu eri d'accordo, quando se ne parlava a proposito dell'educazione di quella bimba che porta il mio nome per tua precisa volontà - quello di abbeverarsi di chiarezze, cibarsi di fatti obiettivi, essere consapevoli degli impegni assunti. Poi valutare, scegliere, decidere. Anche sacrificarsi, se necessario.
Rischiare, in tal modo, persino di avere torto, di mettersi in discussione, di soffrire. Comunque sia, la verità è un valore di per sé. È anche prova sistematica di coraggio, il coltivarla. E la responsabilità è irrinunciabile, quando non si può più ragionare con l'«io», ma si deve rispettare il «noi». Secondo me è da vigliacchi nascondersi, dissimulare, omettere di dire, ignorare il resto della tua famiglia. Mentire a sé e agli altri. Continuare a dirsi io voglio, io cambio, io vado, senza accorgersi dei pensieri e delle esigenze degli altri. Che tu non hai voluto con te in quel luogo e in quel tempo.
Dunque, cominciamo dai fatti indiscutibili che, peraltro, costituiscono la storia banale e ripetitiva del mondo: tu e mia figlia vi siete conosciuti, piaciuti, poi sposati, diventati soci nella vita e in qualche modo nel lavoro. Poi arriva un'altra e la vita di tutti e tre cambia. Fin qui ci siamo? Non ho espresso valutazioni, né commentato. Non ho parlato di amore, felicità, tradimento, dolore, menzogne, lealtà, errori. Ho elencato obiettivamente il percorso della vostra coppia. I fatti nudi.
L'«evoluzione» di miliardi di coppie nei millenni di storia. Forse se ne può già trarre una verità: la coppia non dura di per sé, è inevitabile che a un certo punto si traduca in triangolo. Ma questo non può essere un dato assoluto, né verificabile. Non possiamo essere certi che almeno una coppia non sia rimasta e non rimanga tale per tutta la vita.
Non sappiamo quanti coltivano l'amore per non distruggerlo; quanti nella gerarchia dei valori vitali privilegiano la responsabilità al piacere, il sacrificio all'opzione alternativa, i ricordi alle illusioni; la narrazione del cuore allo spot del sesso. Dunque non è la verità, che tutti tradiscano e che le coppie siano destinate a dissolversi.
Il coraggio di perseguire lo scopo della verità impone di non accettare una mezza verità, per di più comoda e alibi perfetto dell'irresponsabilità affettiva. Mi sembra di sentire a questo punto le tue eccezioni e contestazioni: «Che importanza ha? È successo e basta. E quando io ho conosciuto l'altra, la storia con mia moglie era finita, perché litigavamo sempre. Lei è prepotente e pretenziosa, io sono mite. E poi, la verità è irraggiungibile e comunque soggettiva. La verità è ciò che ciascuno percepisce degli accadimenti. È indimostrabile, ha sempre un'altra faccia. Non esiste di per sé. Se la verità di mia moglie è un'altra, è altrettanto indimostrabile».

Tutte cazzate. Quelle che tu diresti in proposito, e che hai già avuto modo di elencare. Menzogne opportunistiche che dimostrano anche la tua irriconoscenza verso tua moglie: grazie a chi sei diventato direttore da semplice impiegato? Ai tuoi meriti inesistenti, o alle capacità di una moglie impegnata a organizzarti cene, incontri, modo di vestirti, lezioni di francese? Lei sì è stata responsabile di te e della Vostra famiglia.

 Tu lo sei stato? Prima di slacciarti i pantaloni fuori dalla tua casa, hai pensato che impatto avrebbe avuto questa patetica scena nella vita della tua famiglia? Raccontarsi la verità, in questo caso l'altra faccia di quello che slealmente stavi facendo in quel momento, avrebbe dato un senso alla tua fragilità, agli errori che avevi fatto e stavi per compiere, al dubbio, all'ansia di vivere, al bisogno di capire.
Nel cammino per arrivare alla verità delle cause che hanno portato alla dissoluzione della vostra coppia, il metodo più corretto non è quello di ascoltare la verità dei fatti secondo te o secondo tua moglie, perché così facendo continueremmo a discutere in superficie e non potremmo mai definire i contorni di una realtà oggettiva e, solo in quanto tale, inattaccabile da critiche relativistiche o da posizioni dogmatiche.
 Oppure avreste entrambi ragione: il che sarebbe paradossale, considerato che tu ritieni inevitabile il tradimento nella storia di una coppia, mentre mia figlia pensa sì che sia ipotizzabile, ma che l'evitarlo onori i sentimenti e le persone coinvolte.

 Proprio su questa divergenza di opinioni e di prospettive avete tra voi, fin dall'inizio, concluso un patto rigoroso, e all'apparenza solido, di lealtà: date queste premesse, libertà, fiducia e amore sono possibili solo nel rispetto assoluto della sincerità. Qualcosa che va oltre l'obbligo di fedeltà coniugale. O meglio lo specifica e lo nobilita con l'assunzione di un impegno di dedizione e attenzione psichica ben più coinvolgente dell'esclusività sessuale.
Dunque, alla fine, si può dire, e questa è finalmente una verità, che, prima ancora di essere traditore, tu sei stato sleale. Se fossi stato leale, non saresti mai potuto essere traditore. Se ti fossi fermato a pensare, prima di toglierti i pantaloni, forse ti saresti rivestito.

 Nel riassunto mentale dei tuoi valori dichiarati, della responsabilità voluta, dei sentimenti vissuti dalla tua famiglia per te, avresti almeno potuto rinviare il tuo personalissimo piacere. Se avessi poi dichiarato apertamente la tua insoddisfazione, o i tuoi pruriti, saresti stato leale e forse non avresti sentito più la necessità di tradire. Oppure avresti consumato le tue voglie da sincero separato, senza tradire neppure te stesso.
E qui emerge un'altra verità: la slealtà, cioè la menzogna, ti era necessaria, invece, per consumare il tradimento in segreto. Che tale sarebbe dovuto rimanere, secondo te, perché tu con calma potessi valutare tutte le opzioni. Dunque sei anche un uomo interessato e manipolatore, ambivalente e in malafede.
E allora dimmi: se questo è quanto emerge da un procedimento logico semplicissimo (fatti obiettivi, comportamenti soggettivi, conseguenze per entrambi) come possiamo tutti sopportare le tue fantasiose accuse e la tua lagna ostinata? Cioè che hai sempre amato tua moglie, ma lei è cambiata; che vostra figlia è stata messa da lei contro di te; che è triste lavorare solo per mantenere i loro capricci e intanto vivere lontano dalla famiglia, che l'altra non c'entra con la separazione? Queste affermazioni non sono la verità obiettiva, sulla quale potrei anche ragionare, riconoscendo errori e pregiudizi.
Posso anche concederti che mia figlia è rigida. Ma non basterebbe. Dovresti riflettere che lei è umiliata, incredula, confusa, abbattuta dal dolore, indignata dalle tue non qualità. Impossibilitata ad avere con te un atteggiamento generoso. Perdonare? «Per donare», cioè; farti un regalo: Perché? Perché l'hai tradita? Perché hai abbandonato vostra figlia? Sarebbe folle e masochista, non invece coerente e onesta com'è.
Posso anche prevedere che tu finalmente un giorno giudicherai uno sbaglio quello che hai fatto. Ma dovrai completare questo tuo giudizio osservando che la ripetizione ottusa dello sbaglio suggerisce la presunzione o l'idiozia di chi ci ha messo tanto a capire il proprio errore. Posso accettare, con un po' d'imbarazzo, che tu abbia deciso di estraniarti dalla tua vita, dalla tua famiglia, e dal tuo modo di essere per una tipa dalla quale sei stato soggiogato in modo indecente.
Ma questa circostanza, il fatto cioè che tu da irresponsabile, egoista e sleale, non ci abbia pensato prima di combinare il disastro, non depone a favore dei valori e dell'onestà mentale di cui ti accreditavo un tempo. E mia figlia non può accontentarsi di un uomo che nasconde il nulla sotto uno spesso strato di vigliaccheria. E tua figlia adolescente, che ha sei anni meno della tua complice nel tradimento familiare, non può stimare un padre che si è giocato la famiglia. Perdendo. In cambio soltanto di un corpo giovane, come il suo.

 Sono certissima invece che tu non vivrai mai più sereno senza la famiglia che hai svenduto ai tuoi capricci. Senza la devozione, la sincerità, l'allegria, persino le polemiche furiose di tua moglie, con le quali avete dato un'impronta irripetibile e gustosa alla vostra vita insieme.
Senza l'ammirazione incondizionata della tua bambina, ormai signorinetta, e i suoi racconti quotidiani, sarai infelice, non avrai più fiducia nell'altra giovane donna; avvertirai la precarietà e il vuoto. Capirai, infine: ci sarà in quel momento la percezione della mancanza dell'amore. Dell'amore della tua famiglia, dopotutto. È l'unica verità cui arriverai da solo, dopo aver sgombrato il campo da tutti gli errori e le menzogne che hai prodotto inesorabilmente.
L'ultima verità te la dico io, perché tu non abbia ripensamenti: l'amore di tua moglie per te è morto. Ammazzato da te, dalle bugie, dalla viltà, dai dolori generosamente inferti come colpi di maglio su di un bambino allegro e giocoso. Piangilo pure, per sempre, questo bimbo che hai prima ucciso e poi preso a calci, pensando stoltamente che forse sarebbe potuto risorgere, prima o poi. Non ti resta, infatti, che la verità.

 Per sua natura, inesorabile. Ma non so proprio se tu avrai mai il coraggio di guardarla. Hai tanto predicato il senso della famiglia e ora hai lasciato a tua figlia solo il bruciante senso dell'abbandono. Non hai né fegato né cuore, mio caro genero, o degenero per meglio dire. La tua forza, anche sessuale, dura per il tempo di uno spot. Sei un uomo a breve termine di conservazione. Scaduto.

Annamaria Bernardini de Pace


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Annamaria Bernardini de Pace scrive una lettera a un genero. Quelle pubblicate sulle pagine de Il Giornale, sono righe al vetriolo. Sebbene l'avvocato non faccia mai il nome del genero si intuisce tutta la rabbia per il tradimento dell'uomo nei confronti di una donna. Parla dell'abbandono da parte di Bova della figlia Chiara  o della separazione della figlia Francesca? Riportiamo integralmente il testo della missiva che compare su una pagina intera del quotidiano diretto da Alessandro Sallusti.
http://www.huffingtonpost.it/2014/0...vigliacco-non-tornare_n_5667486.html?ref=fbph


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

O è matta o è una stronza inenarrabile o ha scritto un libro e vuole promuoverlo e quindi si confermerebbe la seconda ipotesi.
Anche se le riflessioni sono quelle di ogni tradito e di ogni madre di un tradito.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

sai che stavo giusto leggendo questa cosa e mi dicevo che la trovo penosa.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

ma mai mi permetterei di fare una cosa simile





Brunetta ha detto:


> O è matta o è una stronza inenarrabile o ha scritto un libro e vuole promuoverlo e quindi si confermerebbe la seconda ipotesi.
> *Anche se le riflessioni sono quelle di ogni tradito e di ogni madre di un tradito*.


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

E' vero Conte, il serpente è la suocera!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mai mi permetterei di fare una cosa simile


Le riflessioni sono comuni, renderle anche solo note alla figlia (e ancor più alla nipote!) in questi termini è un'ingerenza assurda e colpevole. Farlo pubblicamente è al di là del bene e del male.
Infatti ha accettato di pubblicarla Sallusti (vampiro).


----------



## Caciottina (11 Agosto 2014)

Le ultime 3 righe sono spettacolari


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Le ultime 3 righe sono spettacolari


non è che siano molto originali, in realtà


----------



## Caciottina (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che siano molto originali, in realtà


Io non l.avevo mai sentite


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Perché matta?

Incazzata  Penso abbia scritto con il consenso della figlia. Non so quale.

Unico   dubbio che lei abbia trovato il tempo per crescere la nipote.....strano!

Sulle considerazioni sono comuni  a tantissimi altri tradimenti  con o senza abbandoni.

A volte si è già state tradite e deluse e il tradimento con o per un altra è la famosa goccia di troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma mai mi permetterei di fare una cosa simile


Condivido pessimo gusto e poco rispetto nei confronti del genero e della figlia :singleeye: presumo che il degenero abbia una mail al quale indirizzare tal cosa  Boh la gente sta fuori


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perché matta?
> 
> Incazzata  Penso abbia scritto con il consenso della figlia. Non so quale.
> 
> ...


Mah io non farei mai una cosa simile


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

e di nipoti.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Condivido pessimo gusto e poco rispetto nei confronti del genero e della figlia :singleeye: presumo che il degenero abbia una mail al quale indirizzare tal cosa  Boh la gente sta fuori


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2014)

tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2014)

ehi...ma roul bova ha due maschi....
allora gioca tutto sull'equivoco per fare pubblicità al libro.
di male in peggio


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

sono le parole che ogni suocera vorrebbe rivolgere al marito traditore della figlia siamo sinceri ma per buon senso se le tiene per sé....
caspita però! ma l'avrà chiesto il consenso alla figlia? se gliel'ha chiesto e lei ha acconsentito mi sa che a raul l'aspetta una guerra vera e propria...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e di nipoti.


Già a pensarci bene forse più a loro pensa in che atmosfera cresceranno :singleeye: La nonna che da battaglia pubblica al padre :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi...ma roul bova ha due maschi....
> allora gioca tutto sull'equivoco per fare pubblicità al libro.
> di male in peggio


un libro che ha scritto per raccontare omettendo o cambiando alcuni dati ?


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sono le parole che ogni suocera vorrebbe rivolgere al marito traditore della figlia siamo sinceri ma per buon senso se le tiene per sé....
> caspita però! ma l'avrà chiesto il consenso alla figlia? se gliel'ha chiesto e lei ha acconsentito mi sa che a raul l'aspetta una guerra vera e propria...


Io penso di si. Sempre parli di lui e non dell'altro genero.
Non  sapevo si fossero separati.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso di si. Sempre parli di lui e non dell'altro genero.
> Non  sapevo si fossero separati.


per quel che avevo letto tempo fa bova e la moglie si stavano separando dopo la scoperta che lui la tradiva con una modella/attrice spagnola.ma perché anche l'altro genero ha messo le corna?la bernardini mi sa che li sbrana in tutti i sensi....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2014)

Che fosse una stronza glielo si leggeva in faccia. Le ultime tre righe sono illeggibile. Quell'uomo é il padre dei suoi nipoti e se ha il beneplacito della figlia a scrivere una cosa simile le stronze sono due


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi...ma roul bova ha due maschi....
> allora gioca tutto sull'equivoco per fare pubblicità al libro.
> di male in peggio


Vedi come sono poco informata....so chi è lui ma ignoro la faccia della moglie. ...conosco la suocera per la fama.....quindi è l'altro genero.....messa bene pure lei. Due figlie due separazioni almeno risparmiano x avvocato.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perché matta?
> 
> Incazzata  Penso abbia scritto con il consenso della figlia. Non so quale.
> 
> ...


Matta a renderlo pubblico.
Ma anche a interferire nella vita della figlia.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito...



Ciao

peccato che non vale per tutto ... anche per le patate o i piselli ... 

Da qui mi sorge una domanda, chi stabilisce cosa è lecito o meno?

PS: Non conosco i personaggi


sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

non mi esprimo ... non è il mio mondo ... 

Penso solo, che quando si vive con un pubblico,
tutto può assume altri parametri ... 
C'è chi lava i panni sporchi in pubblico e chi no ... 
Se la figlia si sente anche enormemente umiliata pubblicamente,
capisco la reazione di questa madre ... come un contraccolpo ... 
E forse farà anche pensare un po' ... per allontanarsi dagli stereotipi,
che il poveraccio o la pover disgraziata sia il / la tradita ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (11 Agosto 2014)

Mia suocera è molto più di "ampie vedute", cerca di convincermi che nel mondo moderno è tutto normale, anche qualche scopata qua e la lasciando l'anello nuziale sul comodino o nella borsetta


----------



## Eratò (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Mia suocera è molto più di "ampie vedute", cerca di convincermi che nel mondo moderno è tutto normale, anche qualche scopata qua e la lasciando l'anello nuziale sul comodino o nella borsetta


la mia di suocera invece oltreche a offendersi al epoca perché "come ti permetti? mio figlio è un uomo serio ed avra voluto aiutarla perciò che si scambiavano gli sms(20 al giorno) ma non te lo diceva perché sapeva che eri maliziosa" chiamò i miei di genitori per lamentarsi .Alla confessione del figlio cambiò versione incolpando a me e giustificando il figlio.E meno male che è anche cattolica praticante ...


----------



## disincantata (12 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> la mia di suocera invece oltreche a offendersi al epoca perché "come ti permetti? mio figlio è un uomo serio ed avra voluto aiutarla perciò che si scambiavano gli sms(20 al giorno) ma non te lo diceva perché sapeva che eri maliziosa" chiamò i miei di genitori per lamentarsi .Alla confessione del figlio cambiò versione incolpando a me e giustificando il figlio.E meno male che è anche cattolica praticante ...


terribile.  

Sa che vi state separando? 

Mia suocera non lo farebbe mai. Una donna molto intelligente. Mio marito deve  ringraziarla a vita.


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

che impicciona, povere figlie


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2014)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...catessa-bernardini-de-pace-fa-causa-82738.htm


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

mi sembra un po' un'arpia quest'avvocatessa:unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (12 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra un po' un'arpia quest'*avvocatessa*:unhappy:


pessima categoria che conosco fin troppo bene, senza voler fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> pessima categoria che conosco fin troppo bene, senza voler fare di tutta l'erba un fascio



forse ora sono troppi, una volta era meglio
comunque hai ragione, certi sono davvero pessimi
anche certi magistrati, però


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

Ma Raoul Bova non ha due figli maschi? che senso ha scrivere una lettera così con depistamenti (depistaggi? depistazioni? come cazzo si dice) vari? Aveva paura di una denuncia per diffamazione?


----------



## Innominata (13 Agosto 2014)

Mi pare che qualcuno l'abbia gia' accennato, sembra che sia uno stralcio del libro che la Bernardini sta pubblicando, quindi nondaconsiderare come una lettera aperta su un giornale al genero. In questo senso quindi come il De Profundis di Osc
ar Wilde o altre apostrofi un po' letterarie


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi pare che qualcuno l'abbia gia' accennato, sembra che sia uno stralcio del libro che la Bernardini sta pubblicando, quindi nondaconsiderare come una lettera aperta su un giornale al genero. In questo senso quindi come il De Profundis di Osc
> ar Wilde o altre apostrofi un po' letterarie



però io non ho capito una cosa: ha pubblicato sul giornale a pagamento, nel senso che ha comprato una pagina, oppure ha scritto una lettera al giornale, o è stato pubblicato dal giornale una sorta di anteprima del libro, o cosa?
perchè mi pare che siano queste le cose che fanno la differenza


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2014)

aggiornamento http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...ul-bova-non-permetterei-mai-nessuno-82807.htm


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2014)

C'erano particolari, per chi va spesso dal parrucchiere e sa i fatti delle famiglie vip, che facevano capire che non era lui.
 Ma la Bernardini De Pace sull'equivoco ci ha giocato per farsi pubblicità, ben sapendo che si sarebbe scatenata quella polemica.
E poi non ditemi che per i nipoti sarà bello leggere quelle cose scritte dalla nonna anche se in una quasi finzione letteraria.
Sono allibita.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiornamento http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...ul-bova-non-permetterei-mai-nessuno-82807.htm



ma tu che sei così aggiornata, com'è che 'sta tiritera è finita sul giornale?
ha comprato una pagina?


----------



## Arianna (13 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tu che sei così aggiornata, com'è che 'sta tiritera è finita sul giornale?
> ha comprato una pagina?


Perché l'avvocatessa in questione, se non ricordo male, tiene una rubrica proprio su quel giornale.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Perché l'avvocatessa in questione, se non ricordo male, tiene una rubrica proprio su quel giornale.



capisco...ha scelto un argomento a caso


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco...ha scelto un argomento a caso


Ha scelto e ha scelto Sallusti (eh Sallusti!) quella lettera perché era ambigua. Se no avrebbe scelto una lettera indirizzata all'amante o al marito che avrebbe suscitato meno fraintendimenti ma anche meno clamori.
Non c'è nulla da fare certa gente non si smentisce mai.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha scelto e ha scelto Sallusti (eh Sallusti!) quella lettera perché era ambigua. Se no avrebbe scelto una lettera indirizzata all'amante o al marito che avrebbe suscitato meno fraintendimenti ma anche meno clamori.
> Non c'è nulla da fare certa gente non si smentisce mai.


una bella polemica frammista a pettegolezzi vari fa vedere i giornali, non so quale direttore di quotidiano (non sportivo o economico etc.) avrebbe fatto diversamente, chissà


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> una bella polemica frammista a pettegolezzi vari fa vedere i giornali, non so quale direttore di quotidiano (non sportivo o economico etc.) avrebbe fatto diversamente, chissà


Sallusti fa solo quello, però.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sallusti fa solo quello, però.



non leggo il suo giornale ma mi fido


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> non leggo il suo giornale ma mi fido


Neanch'io lo leggo proprio per quello ma alcuni fatti sono noti, i titoli s'intravvedono in edicola e purtroppo ho incautamente seguito a volte link che mi hanno portato all'edizione on line.


----------



## disincantata (15 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'erano particolari, per chi va spesso dal parrucchiere e sa i fatti delle famiglie vip, che facevano capire che non era lui.
> Ma la Bernardini De Pace sull'equivoco ci ha giocato per farsi pubblicità, ben sapendo che si sarebbe scatenata quella polemica.
> E poi non ditemi che per i nipoti sarà bello leggere quelle cose scritte dalla nonna anche se in una quasi finzione letteraria.
> Sono allibita.



Oggi ne parla Repubblica.

Sembra proprio ce l'avesse con Bova, camuffando un pò il tutto e che la figlia l'abbia pure ringraziata pubblicamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Oggi ne parla Repubblica.
> 
> Sembra proprio ce l'avesse con Bova, camuffando un pò il tutto e che la figlia l'abbia pure ringraziata pubblicamente.



che belle cose


----------



## disincantata (16 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che belle cose



Io non mi meraviglio più di niente.


----------

